

Verizon CEO: A Third Mobile Platform Will Emerge In The Next 12 Months - cshenoy
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/21/verizon-ceo-a-third-mobile-platform-will-emerge-in-the-next-12-months/

======
hollerith
>“The carriers are beginning to coalesce around the need for a third
ecosystem,” said McAdam.

But can the carriers cause that to happen if not enough consumers want the
third choice? In other words, how much influence do the carriers have here?

